# Pachnodas and Hemi's



## DoubleDs (Mar 18, 2006)

Adult Pachnoda Marginata Peregina $20 a pair, $30 including shipping.

These are specimens color is black, yellow and red and they are eating well and ready to breed.

These will be unsexed pairs but these cant be passed up.

New species now available on our website, such as White Isopods, Hemiblaberide roaches and B. Atrapos.

Double Ds

www.doubleds.org


----------

